# FS: Plant Pack (Rotala Colorata & Sagittaria subulata, Hornwort, Duckweed) $5



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Rotala nanjenshan. Green stem plants in left background.

Rotala Colorata. Right background.

Sagittaria subulata. Mid ground

Will include some duckweeds if you are interested.



Pick up in Port Coquitlam.

* See last post for new package!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Added Rotala Colorata & Sagittaria subulata to the package


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump.......


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Erios no longer available cos I'm keeping them.  Take everything else for $5.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Added more stems. Same old price.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Just trimmed them today. Over 15 nice red Colorata stems.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Will trade for a daphnia starter culture.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Gone! Will be doing another trimmings on the weekend.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

More available. Pick up available Fri-Sun. 


15 stems of Rotala nanjenshan (over 6"). Green stem plants in left background.

15 stems of Rotala Colorata (over 4") Right background. 

8 plantlets of Sagittaria subulata. Mid ground

Will include some duckweeds if you are interested.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Pending pick up


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Sold. Will have more in 2 weeks.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

More plant packs available. 
Same old price - $5 ea. 2 packs available.

1. Rotala Colorata - red stemmed plant
(2"-4") x10 stems
(4"-7") x6 stems

2. Sagittaria subulata (grassy plants)
(3" mother plant) x1
(1"-1.5" plants) x6

3. Hornwort (12" long)

4. Duckweed (free upon request)

Pick up in PoCo after 6pm.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

1 pack pending pick up. The other one is still available. 


Im off this long weekend so im available most of the time.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Buyer no show. Take both packs for $8 (Everything in picture plus 3' long string of Hornwort). Pick up available today or meet up in Langley 7 -3pm (Tues-Fri).


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Both packs pending. ..


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Gone. Closing thread


----------

